# My first ever Bremont!!! OMG!!!



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

Im sure you're all tired of seeing the same watch over and over but I just wanted to share this excitement. Been a member of the forum for a while but never really contributed. But now I thought I would share some joy. I just went to visit the Bremont Boutique in London Mayfair and got my first Bremont, the MBII with an orange barrel.

This watch is just pure class. I mean it is so well built and I just love the solid feel. Not only that, it sets itself apart from IWC in that it just feels more "high tech" and modern but at the same time retaining that British classiness. The boutique experience was great as well, they threw in a matching pair of cufflinks, champagnes etc. Very nice people and I'm hooked!

Just wanna thank this forum for all the info I got before purchasing and hope I can start contributing as well 

Im not a great photographer but did my best


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoy in good health!


I can tell you I felt the same way when I got my first one


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats on the new MBII. Good to hear the new boutique is up and running.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats, that is one of the most desirable watches from their collection. Thanks for sharing it with us, and thanks for your kind words about our forum :-!


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Good choice! Enjoy that orange barrel and be prepared to share your choice with friends, family and strangers because they will be asking you where you got that cool watch! Cheers Jim


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Frimble (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn I'm so jealous!!! I'd love to visit the boutique but I just can't risk it.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

kaiserphoenix said:


> Im sure you're all tired of seeing the same watch over and over...


Nope! :-d

Welcome to the forum and to the Bremont club. :-! And this is one of many reasons why I love this place. We get to share our love of and excitement for great watches.

Remember: Lurk, Drool, Buy, Post, Drool, Repeat...

Enjoy that beautiful MBII!


----------



## AndyParker (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic looking watch - you've opened my eyes to the Bremont brand!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats ! Nice photography work there too.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome and please feel free to add your photos to the photo album area.


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats on the acquisition and nice photos. I'm really digging the Bremont line-up. If I get a pilot watch in the future, it will almost surely be a Bremont. Lots of respect for these guys.


----------



## Limey- (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Love the matching cufflinks.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Just a great looking timepiece.


----------



## Samster777 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Congratulations on...*

... on a fantastic timepiece! The MBII is totally fantastic and certainly embodies the DNA of Bremont completely. Enjoy & congrats!!!

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Jsorber (Aug 29, 2011)

Very jealous. Stunning watch, wear it in good health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Truly awesome
one thing I like is the respect one gets from owning a true gem like that

Congratulations. Very jealous here. Please let me know first when you are thinking of flipping.... Lol
works sometimes.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

Any comment on prices at the Bremont Boutique in Mayfair? It opened since my last visit but I'm in the UK on business next month and might have to drop in. Although past experience has shown that the combination of the words "Mayfair" and "boutique" is often an indicator of sticker shock.


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

The prices at the Bremont boutique is the MSRP. 3190 for the MBII.


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

tomsimac said:


> Truly awesome
> one thing I like is the respect one gets from owning a true gem like that
> 
> Congratulations. Very jealous here. Please let me know first when you are thinking of flipping.... Lol
> works sometimes.


Hahaha, unfortunately this is one of VERY few watches that I actually dont have ANY REGRETs, it puts a smile to my face everytime I wear it, I just love it. Its amazing. It wont be flipped unless i am short of money lol


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

kaiserphoenix said:


> The prices at the Bremont boutique is the MSRP. 3190 for the MBII.


Thank-you! A visit is definitely on my agenda. I am seriously interested in a Solo but don't like the buckle strap. I would imagine that if there was any place where I could have the buckle strap replaced with a deployment clasp their Mayfair boutique would be the place.


----------

